# Places to shoot bow and hunt around Canton mi?



## fishingmike23 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I moved to the Livonia area about 9 months ago. I posted many reports on ice fishing this past winter and tons of walleye posts on success in the detroit river. 

Now that bow season is approaching, I'm hoping for any help on where to start around Canton mi. We bought a house in Canton and are moving in the next week. I've got bow fever now but have no idea where to start looking for places to shoot and places to hunt.

Any help or tips would be a huge help!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

IMO the best shop around is Adams Archery in milan. Prob half hour - 40 mins from you.

Great pro shop, and one of the only people people I let work on my bow.

Good indoor range, and also a really nice 30 station 3d course.

great folks own and run the shop.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

fishingmike23 said:


> Hey guys, I moved to the Livonia area about 9 months ago. I posted many reports on ice fishing this past winter and tons of walleye posts on success in the detroit river.
> 
> Now that bow season is approaching, I'm hoping for any help on where to start around Canton mi. We bought a house in Canton and are moving in the next week. I've got bow fever now but have no idea where to start looking for places to shoot and places to hunt.
> 
> ...


The City of Livonia has a range available to the public. Probably the closes thing to you. 

I cannot recommend a bow shop in the area, as I've been using MJC Archery in Rochester/Troy because I work close to them.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Bow shops you can go to Hog Wild Archery on Rawsonville rd in Willis. 


Adams Archery on willow rd Milan 

To shoot well Hog Wild has outdoor targets, Adams has an outdoor range and indoor range.

To hunt you can go out to Waterloo or Pickney State Game Area or even Sharon Hollow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

There's a very nice indoor range at Shooters Service on Six Mile just west of Middlebelt in Livonia.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

The range at elmer johnsons park in romulus is back up and running. Up to 30 yards. The line is covered overhead.

New compressed bales installed this week.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

